# Shed/ play house conversions



## victoria9292 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello 

I'm guessing that its time for bonnie and Clyde to leave there indoor cage and hopefully be outside once we have a fixed fences and a secure place to keep them.

We have a Wendy house which the younger siblings have but it is quite high of the ground.. ( I don't think this is suitable)

I'm also happy to by them a shed, and convert that's for them but I need ideas

I am open to all outdoor ideas if any one can help or also if you could post me some pics of your setup. 

They are rather big rabbits and need as much room they are brother and sister and they have never once been alone except for when they we waiting to be neutered in the vets ( the damage to there pens in the vets was shocking) so they will be housed together 

Thank you x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

victoria9292 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm guessing that its time for bonnie and Clyde to leave there indoor cage and hopefully be outside once we have a fixed fences and a secure place to keep them.
> 
> ...


I am sure that others will come up with some good accommodation ideas, but please don't put them outside till later on in the year, when it is warmer and all risk of frost has gone. Then they will be able to grow outside coats so they can cope next winter.

A shed with an attached, covered, weatherproofed run will work well. Or a very large dog run. Or a solid aviary type walk in enclosure (small mesh), with large 6ft hutch within will all work. Do avoid chicken wire though , which rabbits and predators can chew through.


----------



## victoria9292 (Sep 10, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I am sure that others will come up with some good accommodation ideas, but please don't put them outside till later on in the year, when it is warmer and all risk of frost has gone. Then they will be able to grow outside coats so they can cope next winter.
> 
> A shed with an attached, covered, weatherproofed run will work well. Or a very large dog run. Or a solid aviary type walk in enclosure (small mesh), with large 6ft hutch within will all work. Do avoid chicken wire though , which rabbits and predators can chew through.


I was going to wait till summer that way it will be warmer for them and get the used to being outside during the day and then bring them in on the night gradually letting them stay out once or twice a week and keep going and see how it goes leaving them out more often, It will just take me sometime to get prepared, I was going to get a small shed with a hutch to go in or a dog kennel then build a run attached its not a fantastic garden and space is quite limited for me so a shed is as big as u can go and squeeze a run on. dog runs can be quite expensive too


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

If you aim for 45/50 square foot for an average sized pair of rabbits, you won't go far wrong. 

A 8ft by 6ft shed, with hutch and levels within would easily exceed this.

A shed can get very hot in the summer though, so a smaller shed with an attached run might be better.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have an 8x6ft shed with a trap door into a covered run of 6x6ft. I have been trying to get someone to attached a hutch and run on the other side of the shed but keep getting let down.
In Pickle's and Amos shed, I had wire in a section for summer but have doors that close over it in winter. I have 2 shelfs for the bunnies to jump on a storage shelf for me. In their run I am hoping to have a sleeping area for them and 3 shelfs, 1 for storage and 2 for bunnies. I have a 1/2 and 1/2 door for summer when I am home.
If I can ever find someone reliable I will have the only space left in the back yard made into a hutch and run for foster bunnies and if no fosters, there will be will be a door into it so my two can go in and out.
I'll see if I can find any photos. A shed can make a great home


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

jaxb05 said:


> I have an 8x6ft shed with a trap door into a covered run of 6x6ft. I have been trying to get someone to attached a hutch and run on the other side of the shed but keep getting let down.
> In Pickle's and Amos shed, I had wire in a section for summer but have doors that close over it in winter. I have 2 shelfs for the bunnies to jump on a storage shelf for me. In their run I am hoping to have a sleeping area for them and 3 shelfs, 1 for storage and 2 for bunnies. I have a 1/2 and 1/2 door for summer when I am home.
> If I can ever find someone reliable I will have the only space left in the back yard made into a hutch and run for foster bunnies and if no fosters, there will be will be a door into it so my two can go in and out.
> I'll see if I can find any photos. A shed can make a great home


This sounds great accommodation! 

Photos would be lovely.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am unable to load photos. I use Photobucket usually but can't remember my password. When I try to get the photos from the loading the photos in the management part, I put all the photos up but when I press to add them on this page, it won't do it. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have just put an update on, the Munchkin Manor - it has pictures of my groups new shed and run set up 
I will try and get more detailed ones on with the pictures of what opens, removes, lifts etc if you want them.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Great pad :thumbup1: I would't mind a wee house like that in my garden for myself lol


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

tallmama said:


> Great pad :thumbup1: I would't mind a wee house like that in my garden for myself lol


I spend a lot of time in there in summer - the shelf is just about strong enough for me to use as a bed!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is our set up, basically two, two tier 5' hutches linked together by three 4' x 4' runs.









Long story but not what I had initially intended, which was a large walk in dog kennel with run.


----------



## victoria9292 (Sep 10, 2012)

Awh man these are looking great we still don't have the fence fixed get 


Grr but I'm still looking for a nice shed, only probl is we don't have a nice garden so it's going to be no where near as nice


----------

